# Mahindra 1626 Tilt Cylinder upgrade



## Stonecutter (6 mo ago)

Hello everyone! Does anyone have a recommendation for a more robust tilt cylinder for the 1626L?
I blew a seal one one side and replaced the whole cylinder (couldn’t get a seal kit) and it was caused operator error I guess..though this is the first time this has happened in over 30 years of running a tractor.. The other tilt cylinder started leaking yesterday. Not a complete blow out but I do get fluid bypassing the seal when I curl the bucket.
I’d love to upgrade them both because they seem pretty weak. I’d appreciate any suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Bertrrr (Jan 28, 2021)

Stonecutter said:


> Hello everyone! Does anyone have a recommendation for a more robust tilt cylinder for the 1626L?
> I blew a seal one one side and replaced the whole cylinder (couldn’t get a seal kit) and it was caused operator error I guess..though this is the first time this has happened in over 30 years of running a tractor.. The other tilt cylinder started leaking yesterday. Not a complete blow out but I do get fluid bypassing the seal when I curl the bucket.
> I’d love to upgrade them both because they seem pretty weak. I’d appreciate any suggestions. Thanks!


 can you post a couple of pics ?


----------



## Stonecutter (6 mo ago)

To be honest, There’s not much to see except leaking fluid on the downside of the cylinder.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

__





 Hydraulic Cylinders for Sale | Magister Hydraulics


Welded single/double-acting hydraulic cylinders for sale. ⚡Heavy-duty hydraulics, 2-year warranty, ✅free US shipping. We provide European quality for our customers from tundra to tropics.




www.magisterhyd.com





One option. I've ordered from them a few times and had good luck so far.


----------



## Stonecutter (6 mo ago)

Thank you. Which model did you buy? I have another recommendation for magister and the operator is happy. I’m just trying to decide on a specific size . The recommendation was this one: 

Magister Hydraulics Double Acting Hydraulic Cylinder - Tang Universal Hydraulic Cylinder 2.5" Bore, 16 inch Stroke Tang Style (2.5x16) https://a.co/d/hpZtqV1


----------



## Stonecutter (6 mo ago)

I’m leaning towards the 18” stroke vs 16”. I’ll either have to sacrifice on curl (18”) or dump (16”). I have a skid steer bucket which has a longer blade and it contains material better than the OEM bucket which is a lot more shallow. So I’m thinking the dump function is more important than the curl in this situation. Thoughts?


----------

